# struffoli



## Iago (24 Dicembre 2007)

http://www.struffoli.it/ricetta.htm


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (24 Dicembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> http://www.struffoli.it/ricetta.htm


sono troppo grandi quelli delle foto...su


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Dicembre 2007)

Ho sostituita una foto ... ma le altre dove sono?


----------



## Mari' (25 Dicembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> http://www.struffoli.it/ricetta.htm
















   pur e struffoli tann guaiat  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   sei nel mirino oramai


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Dicembre 2007)

Vi offendete? A me non piacciono: troppo dolci  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Invece per la pastiera faccio follie


----------



## Iago (26 Dicembre 2007)

*struffolini*



amoreepsiche ha detto:


> sono troppo grandi quelli delle foto...su



...in effetti sono un pò grandini


 


Admin ha detto:


> Ho sostituita una foto ... ma le altre dove sono?



cioè? ...che hai fatto admin 

	
	
		
		
	


	






















 


Mari' ha detto:


> pur e struffoli tann guaiat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



e, ma io sò tuost a murì...






























 


Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vi offendete? A me non piacciono: troppo dolci
> 
> 
> 
> ...




non ci offendiamo 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ...però capirai che dipende da quanto miele si mette e non dallo struffolo in sè, che dolce non è.

...non ti piaceranno nè la cassata, nè i raffaioli, allora

P.s.: per la pastiera apriremo apposito post a Pasqua, che per fare una pastiera degna di questo nome ci vuole arte e esperienza...



buon Natale in ritardo, a tutti...


----------



## dererumnatura (26 Dicembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...in effetti sono un pò grandini
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buon Natale Iago
La mia mamma li ha preparati per Natali...tanti struffoli con poco miele...buonissimi....e c'era la cassata che un amico di famiglia ci porta sempre la sera della vigilia....


----------



## Iago (26 Dicembre 2007)

*Dere*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> Buon Natale Iago
> La mia mamma li ha preparati per Natali...tanti struffoli con poco miele...buonissimi....e c'era la cassata che un amico di famiglia ci porta sempre la sera della vigilia....



...anche a te cara, grazie

...e, anche a te schifano per quanto sono dolci?? o hai spazzolato tutto? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













cmq, io alla cassata preferisco i raffiuoli, che forse non si trovano nelle pasticcerie non napoletane, li conosci?


----------



## dererumnatura (26 Dicembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...in effetti sono un pò grandini
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Iago ha detto:


> ...anche a te cara, grazie
> 
> ...e, anche a te schifano per quanto sono dolci?? o hai spazzolato tutto?
> 
> ...


no li ho gustati proprio perchè c'era poco miele!!io osno un po' allergica al miele..

i raffiuoli?quali sono?


----------



## Iago (26 Dicembre 2007)

*buonissimo*

...normalmente si chiama cassatina, ma quello che intendo è leggermente diverso ed ha un pezzatto di cedro in cima sotto la glassa, e quest'anno li ho presi anche ricoperti di cioccolato, e pure meritano
...cercherò qualche foto...così admin si diverte a spostarle


----------



## dererumnatura (26 Dicembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...normalmente si chiama cassatina, ma quello che intendo è leggermente diverso ed ha un pezzatto di cedro in cima sotto la glassa, e quest'anno li ho presi anche ricoperti di cioccolato, e pure meritano
> ...cercherò qualche foto...così admin si diverte a spostarle


 
si dai facci vedere come sono questi dolci ipercalorici!!!!


----------



## Iago (26 Dicembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> si dai facci vedere come sono questi dolci ipercalorici!!!!



non li trovo, cerco meglio dopo, 
ora vado a prendere le patanelle che ancora non hanno aperto i regali...


----------



## dererumnatura (26 Dicembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> non li trovo, cerco meglio dopo,
> ora vado a prendere le patanelle che ancora non hanno aperto i regali...


 
va bene a dopo!


----------



## Iago (26 Dicembre 2007)

*eccoli*

...è stato difficilissimo trovarli, tanto che stavo andando a fotografare quelli che c'ho in frigo...e girando nel web, ho scoperto che sotto la glassa c'è un pezzetto di marzapane e no di cedro come ho sempre creduto...

e ho anche trovato la ricetta

http://www.cucinaitaliana.it/ricerca_ricette/html/visualizza_ricette.asp?idricetta=1014


----------



## dererumnatura (26 Dicembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...è stato difficilissimo trovarli, tanto che stavo andando a fotografare quelli che c'ho in frigo...e girando nel web, ho scoperto che sotto la glassa c'è un pezzetto di marzapane e no di cedro come ho sempre creduto...
> 
> e ho anche trovato la ricetta
> 
> http://www.cucinaitaliana.it/ricerca_ricette/html/visualizza_ricette.asp?idricetta=1014


 
mai visti!
in effetti anche la cassata sotto la glassa ha il parzapane...quindi ha senso!


----------



## Mari' (26 Dicembre 2007)

Senza parole ...

http://www.pasqualinonet.com.ar/images/Cassata-siciliana--765w.jpg


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Dicembre 2007)

Questo thread è fantastico!!!!!
Vi adoro quando scrivete certe cose e mostrate certe immagini!!!!


----------



## Mari' (26 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Questo thread è fantastico!!!!!


In effetti SI!


----------



## Mari' (26 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Vi adoro i!!!!


Grazie cara.


----------



## Mari' (26 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> scrivete certe cose e mostrate certe immagini!!!!



... scandalose per un buon palato  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   e' vero


----------



## Mari' (26 Dicembre 2007)

​


----------



## Iago (26 Dicembre 2007)

*ahhahahahahah*



Mari' ha detto:


> ​



utente OGM ma che è stu cos??


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Dicembre 2007)

Che pazzerella che sei Marì!!!!
Come stai? Tutto bene?


----------



## Mari' (26 Dicembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> utente OGM ma che è stu cos??


... e' 'n'arbr  

	
	
		
		
	


	




























   e Natal


----------



## Mari' (26 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Che pazzerella che sei Marì!!!!
> * Come stai? *Tutto bene?



... na' bellezz


----------



## Iago (26 Dicembre 2007)

*AHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHA*



Mari' ha detto:


> ... e' 'n'arbr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



maronn e quant'è brutt


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Dicembre 2007)

Iago il tuo pupazzo di neve mi fa morire!!!!!


----------



## Mari' (26 Dicembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> maronn e quant'è brutt



hai ragggion


----------



## Mari' (26 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Iago il tuo pupazzo di neve mi fa morire!!!!!


IDEM, con patate e piselli


----------



## Iago (26 Dicembre 2007)

*AHAHAHHAAH*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Iago il tuo pupazzo di neve mi fa morire!!!!!

































anche a me...già mi sto dipsiacendo che dopo la befana debbo togliere gli "addobbi"


----------



## Mari' (26 Dicembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> anche a me...già mi sto dipsiacendo che dopo la befana debbo togliere gli "*addobbi*"



... e chiamalo addobbo


----------



## Iago (26 Dicembre 2007)

*carota!*



Mari' ha detto:


> ... e chiamalo addobbo





























...una più allegra non potevi metterla? neanche se dico che il tuo albero di natale è bellissimo??


























vabbè vado a giocare a cuccioli cercamici


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Dicembre 2007)

Iago lascialo, non toglierlo dopo le Feste!!!!


----------



## Mari' (26 Dicembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...una più allegra non potevi metterla? neanche se dico che il tuo albero di natale è bellissimo??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Scusate il ritardo ... c'era una cassatina che mi faceva l'occhioLino  

	
	
		
		
	


	













A cosa ti riferisci?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






... addo' vaie ... statt cca' ... cu tutt sti iatt


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Dicembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...in effetti sono un pò grandini
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Iago ha detto:


> ...è stato difficilissimo trovarli, tanto che stavo andando a fotografare quelli che c'ho in frigo...e girando nel web, ho scoperto che sotto la glassa c'è un pezzetto di marzapane e no di cedro come ho sempre creduto...
> 
> e ho anche trovato la ricetta
> 
> http://www.cucinaitaliana.it/ricerca_ricette/html/visualizza_ricette.asp?idricetta=1014


No ..non mi piacciono...
Ho parenti e colleghe che si offendono se lo dico...
In effetti se qualcuno non mangia la polenta o il riso io mi offendo


----------



## Iago (26 Dicembre 2007)

*basta cibo!*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No ..non mi piacciono...
> Ho parenti e colleghe che si offendono se lo dico...
> In effetti se qualcuno non mangia la polenta o il riso io mi offendo



...i risotti? hhmmmmm, la mia passione, la polenta l'apprezzo alla grande...
non ti farei offendere 

	
	
		
		
	


	








...mi piace tutto quello che è ben cucinato, per questo non mi sarò posto il problema...


----------



## Iago (26 Dicembre 2007)

*???*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Iago lascialo, non toglierlo dopo le Feste!!!!



...e ma sta carota alla fine può andare a male... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















...è Lady Marianna di Sandokan, il tuo avatar?


----------



## Iago (26 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Scusate il ritardo ... c'era una cassatina che mi faceva l'occhioLino
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah, si? la cassatina ti faceva l'occhioLino?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















...ancora non sei "sazia"??


----------



## Mari' (27 Dicembre 2007)

Stamane Iago abbiamo iniziato con lui  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   che buono!


View attachment 733

BUONDI' !


----------



## Iago (27 Dicembre 2007)

*bastaaaaaaa*



Mari' ha detto:


> Stamane Iago abbiamo iniziato con lui
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...non ce la faccio più...ieri sera avevo deciso di non mangiare, MA...verso mezzanotte, mi sono riscaldato i manfredi avanzati a pranzo e pò me so magnat pur nu pezzull e crapett ch patan...e dduje struffollill


----------



## Mari' (27 Dicembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...non ce la faccio più...ieri sera avevo deciso di non mangiare, MA...verso mezzanotte, mi sono riscaldato i manfredi avanzati a pranzo e pò me so magnat pur nu pezzull e crapett ch patan...e dduje struffollill


... cu na bona salut Iago ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   niente lavoro oggi?


----------



## Lettrice (27 Dicembre 2007)

*NON VALE BASTARDI*


----------



## Old sfigatta (27 Dicembre 2007)

*é vero!*

non vale!!
*é da 5 giorni che vado di té e biscotti!!!!!!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Lettrice (27 Dicembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> non vale!!
> *é da 5 giorni che vado di té e biscotti!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Ad averceli i biscotti del mulino bianco


----------



## Old sfigatta (27 Dicembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ad averceli i biscotti del mulino bianco


magari!!
solo oro saiwa......super secchi......insapore.......


----------



## Mari' (27 Dicembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> non vale!!
> *é da 5 giorni che vado di té e biscotti!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Bimbabella sapessi quanto mi dispiace  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  oggi come ti senti?


----------



## Old sfigatta (27 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Bimbabella sapessi quanto mi dispiace
> 
> 
> 
> ...


una cacca......
sono in ufficio per dovere!!!
me ne sarei stata volentieri a casuccia.....
mi hanno detto ridendo......te puozzan' accidere la Notte e Natale sett scorsa...
me l'hanno tirata.......


----------



## Mari' (27 Dicembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> una cacca......
> sono in ufficio per dovere!!!
> me ne sarei stata volentieri a casuccia.....
> mi hanno detto ridendo......te puozzan' accidere la Notte e Natale sett scorsa...
> me l'hanno tirata.......


... ti rifarai a capodanno alla grande Micetta


----------



## Old sfigatta (27 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ti rifarai a capodanno alla grande Micetta


sperem


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Dicembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e ma sta carota alla fine può andare a male...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, è Elena di Troia....


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Dicembre 2007)

Anch'io colazione con pandoro e nutella spalmata sopra...


----------



## Iago (27 Dicembre 2007)

*povera sfigatta*



sfigatta ha detto:


> una cacca......
> sono in ufficio per dovere!!!
> me ne sarei stata volentieri a casuccia.....
> mi hanno detto ridendo......*te puozzan' accidere la Notte e Natale sett scorsa...*
> me l'hanno tirata.......


...hai qualche capo napoletano?  ...sono i peggiori e cogliono pure


----------



## Iago (27 Dicembre 2007)

*AH!!!*



giusy79 ha detto:


> No, è Elena di Troia....



...quella che ha provocato un casino della madonna?!


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Dicembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...quella che ha provocato un casino della madonna?!


Eh...diciamo di si...
Anche se poverina, mica era colpa sua!!!!


----------



## Old sfigatta (27 Dicembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...hai qualche capo napoletano? ...sono i peggiori e cogliono pure


no, una carisssssssssima amica di Salerno...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Dicembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ad averceli i biscotti del mulino bianco


Ma neanche i biscotti sanno fare??


----------



## Iago (27 Dicembre 2007)

*macchè...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma neanche i biscotti sanno fare??



fanno degli ottimi biscotti ad Amsterdam!

...forse Letty è semplicemente un pò stanca, e dovrebbe tornare un pò in patria (Patria)

(scherzo eh...)


----------



## Mari' (27 Dicembre 2007)

*Iagone*

... ma quante cose sai tu ...


----------



## Old amarax (8 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...normalmente si chiama cassatina, ma quello che intendo è leggermente diverso ed ha un pezzatto di cedro in cima sotto la glassa, e quest'anno li ho presi anche ricoperti di cioccolato, e pure meritano
> ...cercherò qualche foto...così admin si diverte a spostarle


Sono fra i miei preferiti!! e la cassata cotta? la conosci?
W Napoli e i suoi dolci!
Auguri compaesano!


----------



## Iago (8 Gennaio 2008)

*napolegna??*



amarax ha detto:


> Sono fra i miei preferiti!! e la cassata cotta? la conosci?
> W Napoli e i suoi dolci!
> Auguri compaesano!



...sei anche tu appartente alla capitale mondiale della munnezza?? ...piaceree, molto lieto...tanti auguri di buon anno anche a te.

...cassata cotta?! 'a panna cotta!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















...la cassata infornata??...delle pasticcerie della famiglia di Massimiliano de Un posto al sole? (giusto per non fare pubblicità...)


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2008)

*iago*

Senti io vado pazzo per il Danubio dolce di Scaturchio....quando posso lo ordino e parto......!!!


----------



## Iago (8 Gennaio 2008)

*oscù...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Senti io vado pazzo per il Danubio dolce di Scaturchio....quando posso lo ordino e parto......!!!


ottimo il danubio...poi sai che c'è...che la s.....a della mia ex è super brava a fare torte, proprio da concorsi di Nonna Papera, quindi sono diventato molto esperto, e mi auguro che le bambine imparino...


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (8 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ottimo il danubio...poi sai che c'è...che la s.....a della mia ex è super brava a fare torte, proprio da concorsi di Nonna Papera, quindi sono diventato molto esperto, e mi auguro che le bambine imparino...


ma perchè non ti cimenti tu guaglio'
un uomo ai fornelli è insuperabile......acchiappa da morire


----------



## Iago (8 Gennaio 2008)

*...*



amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ma perchè non ti cimenti tu guaglio'
> un uomo ai fornelli è insuperabile......acchiappa da morire



...guarda, non per dire, ma mi applico abbastanza da anni e ho raggiunto qualche buon risultato ormai, vado più forte col salato, e a voi donne vi ho sedotto specialmente in cucina........ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















...qual'è il primo piatto che preferisci?


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (8 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...guarda, non per dire, ma mi applico abbastanza da anni e ho raggiunto qualche buon risultato ormai, vado più forte col salato, e a voi donne vi ho sedotto specialmente in cucina........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ravioli col coccio
o paccheri con la pescatrice


----------



## Iago (8 Gennaio 2008)

*bene...*



amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ravioli col coccio
> o paccheri con la pescatrice



...sono in grado per tutte e due le ricette, 
anzi i ravioli li faccio con la cernia...col coccio faccio duje linguin...

...cmq, capitolate con la genovese (per chi ancora riesce a digerirla... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















  )


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (8 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...sono in grado per tutte e due le ricette,
> anzi i ravioli li faccio con la cernia...col coccio faccio duje linguin...
> 
> ...cmq, capitolate con la genovese (per chi ancora riesce a digerirla...
> ...


perdona ma con la mia genovese.....capitolate voi.......


----------



## Iago (8 Gennaio 2008)

*A&P...*



amoreepsiche ha detto:


> perdona ma con la mia genovese.....capitolate voi.......



urge gara-confronto!!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (8 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> urge gara-confronto!!


tanto per cominciare: cipolle di tropea, bianche o rosa?
spezzatino o altro?
carote sedano?
che ci metti?


----------



## Mari' (8 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> tanto per cominciare: cipolle di tropea, *bianche *o rosa?
> spezzatino o altro?
> carote sedano?
> che ci metti?



A/P rigorosamente bianche ... quelle di tropea sono ottime per fare la frittata di cipolle, ed anche nell'insalata.


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (8 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> A/P rigorosamente bianche ... quelle di tropea sono ottime per fare la frittata di cipolle, ed anche nell'insalata.


 lo so marì ma interrogavo l'omo......









io quelle bianche le uso anche per il capretto con i piselli e le patate e per la zuppa alla francese....sn un po' + delicate


----------



## Iago (8 Gennaio 2008)

*...eh sii....*

...non parlo!































(bianche e rosa...2/3 e 1/3, ma più di questo non dico) 

	
	
		
		
	


	





























...e la carbonara? altro mio cavallo di battaglia ...la mia è il risultato delle ricette di 3 cuochi romani di cui uno è chef professionista, e m'ha trasmesso un segreto che fà rimanere a bocca aperta....


----------



## Iago (8 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> A/P rigorosamente bianche ... quelle di tropea sono ottime per fare la frittata di cipolle, ed anche nell'insalata.


tu fai a genoves cumm a fà mia mamma 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























  ...fate un'altra ricetta


----------



## Old sfigatta (8 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...non parlo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la ricotta...


----------



## Mari' (8 Gennaio 2008)

A/P io nei minestroni di verdure oltre alle cipolle bianche normali metto anche il porro, che buon sapore 

http://image.gardening.eu/image//orto/singoleorticole/porro/porri.jpg


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (8 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...non parlo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
QUESTA E' LA BOCCA APERTA....
il mio forte invece sono i risotti....zucca e gorgonzola e quello ai carciofi....
e pasta e zucchine col guanciale e le cipolle rosa...


----------



## Old sfigatta (8 Gennaio 2008)

mò basta però che mi stà a venire una fame...


----------



## Iago (8 Gennaio 2008)

*buonanotte...*



sfigatta ha detto:


> la ricotta...


(ma che ricotta...la ricotta nella carbonara??) 

	
	
		
		
	


	




























sfigattina...sei la prima invitata alla mia prossima performance
...organizzo?


----------



## Mari' (8 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> tu fai a genoves cumm a fà mia mamma
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... SI quella tradizionale/originale ... tu fai e maccarun ca sarz, ca carn e pummarol


----------



## Old sfigatta (8 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> (ma che ricotta...la ricotta nella carbonara??)
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 noooooo? io ce la metto...e viene mooooooolto buona!!!

organizza!!!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (8 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> A/P io nei minestroni di verdure oltre alle cipolle bianche normali metto anche il porro, che buon sapore
> 
> http://image.gardening.eu/image//orto/singoleorticole/porro/porri.jpg


io anche qualche foglia di salvia


----------



## Iago (8 Gennaio 2008)

*eh bè...*



amoreepsiche ha detto:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> QUESTA E' LA BOCCA APERTA....
> il mio forte invece sono i risotti....zucca e gorgonzola e quello ai carciofi....
> e pasta e zucchine col guanciale e le cipolle rosa...



i "risi" sono una cosa fondamentale...prova un pò gli orientali...rimani sconvolta, e poi ci vuole il wok...ho già comprato due libri solo sul wok...meraviglioso...


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (8 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> i "risi" sono una cosa fondamentale...prova un pò gli orientali...rimani sconvolta, e poi ci vuole il wok...ho già comprato due libri solo sul wok...meraviglioso...


mmmm.....mi sa che tu cucini davvero
e magni pure................
che cosa bella..
sai che il risotto lo faccio sempre nella terracotta?


----------



## Iago (8 Gennaio 2008)

*ahahahahahahah*



Mari' ha detto:


> ... SI quella tradizionale/originale ... tu fai e maccarun ca sarz, ca carn e pummarol



si si.....AHAHAHAHAHAHAH

quando impiattate, arrivano in tavola che gli ingredienti stanno ancora litigando...


----------



## Iago (8 Gennaio 2008)

*A&P...*



amoreepsiche ha detto:


> mmmm.....mi sa che tu cucini davvero
> e magni pure................
> che cosa bella..
> sai che il risotto lo faccio sempre nella terracotta?



ci sono due correnti di pensiero strettamente legate alle caratteristiche dei vari risi...
tu metti tutto il liquido necessario sin dall'inizio e non lo giri più?

io preferisco le antiaderenti e i fumetti a parte 

	
	
		
		
	


	





(magno si, però sono sui 62-63 kg per 1.70, quindi non sò chiatt...non mi abboffo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















  )


----------



## Mari' (8 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> io anche qualche foglia di salvia


Ue' ma tu dove stai/vivi, a Napoli centro?


----------



## Iago (8 Gennaio 2008)

*!!!*



Mari' ha detto:


> Ue' ma tu dove stai/vivi, a Napoli centro?



sicuramente! 
l'ho capito, secondo me stiamo nello stesso quartiere o giu di lì...
S. Giuseppe, S. Ferdinando o Porto...

...vabbè sarà andata a girare pasta e patate...oggi è martedì....


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (8 Gennaio 2008)

*per marì e iago*

sono nata a sant'andrea delle dame....ma vivo in provincia....famiglia di mio marito piazza cavour da sempre....
ho fatto in effetti pasta e patate col gamboncello, azzeccata e con la provola....pasta mista...
il risotto lo giro solo due volte ed in 2 riprese metto il liquido.....


----------



## Iago (8 Gennaio 2008)

*sfigatta*



sfigatta ha detto:


> noooooo? io ce la metto...e viene mooooooolto buona!!!
> 
> organizza!!!



...allora organizzo, ma naturalmente devi venire tu...ho bisogno dei miei ambienti per esprimermi, anche perchè sento che fai qualche confusione...forse fai le uova con la ricotta, no la carbonara


----------



## Mari' (8 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> sono nata a sant'andrea delle dame....ma vivo in provincia....famiglia di mio marito piazza cavour da sempre....
> ho fatto in effetti *pasta e patate* col gamboncello, azzeccata e con la provola....pasta mista...
> il risotto lo giro solo due volte ed in 2 riprese metto il liquido.....


... ma na rattat e parmigiano ce la metti dentro? ... e a fronn e basilico?


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (8 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ma na rattat e parmigiano ce la metti dentro? ... e a fronn e basilico?


basilico si....ma metto il romano.....


----------



## Mari' (8 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> basilico si....ma metto *il romano.....*


... fa lo stesso, a secondo i gusti.


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (8 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... fa lo stesso, a secondo i gusti.


----------



## Iago (8 Gennaio 2008)

*azzz...*



amoreepsiche ha detto:


> sono nata a sant'andrea delle dame....ma vivo in provincia....famiglia di mio marito piazza cavour da sempre....
> ho fatto in effetti pasta e patate col gamboncello, azzeccata e con la provola....pasta mista...
> il risotto lo giro solo due volte ed in 2 riprese metto il liquido.....



veramente stai cucinando pasta e patate in questo momento??


azzz, sto diventando pure indovino!!


...ho abitato qualche mese a Largo d'Arianiello a casa di amici...magari ci conosciamo pure...


----------



## Iago (8 Gennaio 2008)

*....*



Mari' ha detto:


> ... ma na rattat e parmigiano ce la metti dentro? ... e a fronn e basilico?



ci vanno le murzelle di scorza di parmigiano...


----------



## Mari' (8 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ci vanno le murzelle di scorza di parmigiano...


Anche! ... arattat e parmigiano serve pe fa 'azzecca a past che patan


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (8 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> veramente stai cucinando pasta e patate in questo momento??
> 
> 
> azzz, sto diventando pure indovino!!
> ...


sisi davvero pasta e patate....ma è un caso, non perchè sia martedi...in realtà la desideravo proprio...azzeccata azzeccata
non credo ci conosciamo.....uno iago me lo ricorderei....ahah


----------



## Old sfigatta (8 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...allora organizzo, ma naturalmente devi venire tu...ho bisogno dei miei ambienti per esprimermi, anche perchè sento che fai qualche confusione...forse fai le uova con la ricotta, no la carbonara








 la ricotta nella pasta quando la condisci, 2 cucchiai! prova....

io vengo solo se c'é Marì e se poi mi portate al supercentrocommerciale


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Gennaio 2008)

In un'altra vita io devo aver vissuto a Napoli.
Ci sono stata solo 2 volte, ma lì c'è una parte del mio cuore, e non so perchè....
La considero VIVA....


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (8 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> In un'altra vita io devo aver vissuto a Napoli.
> Ci sono stata solo 2 volte, ma lì c'è una parte del mio cuore, e non so perchè....
> La considero VIVA....


ammore mio il tuo alex è campano....


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ammore mio il tuo alex è campano....


Ma davvero?????
Ma tu pensa....


----------



## Old amarax (8 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...sei anche tu appartente alla capitale mondiale della munnezza?? ...piaceree, molto lieto...tanti auguri di buon anno anche a te.
> 
> ...cassata cotta?! 'a panna cotta!?
> 
> ...












 i  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Mi sono confusa... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...Rione Alto???


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (8 Gennaio 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> i
> 
> 
> 
> ...


credo sia arenella.....


----------



## Iago (8 Gennaio 2008)

*...*



amarax ha detto:


> i
> 
> 
> 
> ...



figurati...io scherzo eh...





amoreepsiche ha detto:


> credo sia arenella.....



a piazza arenella ce ne sono almeno 2, al rione alto una bella e  frequentata dagli ospedalieri...


----------



## Mari' (8 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> la ricotta nella pasta quando la condisci, 2 cucchiai! prova....
> *
> io vengo solo se c'é Marì e se poi mi portate al supercentrocommerciale*


Allora a quando?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  EH


----------



## Old sfigatta (8 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Allora a quando?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Iaguz? quando?


----------



## Mari' (8 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> Iaguz? quando?


Il giovine e' assente momentaneamente


----------



## Old sfigatta (8 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il giovine e' assente momentaneamente


problemi di toeletta??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




sarà stata la ricotta nella carbonara....ma la ricotta mica stringe??  

	
	
		
		
	


	








ciao cara, buona serata!!


----------



## Mari' (8 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> problemi di toeletta???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Macche' sara' andato ad informarsi quando puliscono Napoli dalla monnezza ... in modo da poterti accogliere con tutti gli onori dovuti


----------



## Iago (8 Gennaio 2008)

*...vediamo...*



sfigatta ha detto:


> la ricotta nella pasta quando la condisci, 2 cucchiai! prova....
> 
> io vengo solo se c'é Marì e se poi mi portate al supercentrocommerciale



...considerala cosa fatta.



Mari' ha detto:


> Allora a quando?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cioè...mi vuoi far credere che ti muovi?? ...ma non ci credo, chissà com'è successo quella volta là...



sfigatta ha detto:


> *Iaguz*? quando?



sfigattina se aspettiamo Marì...ci facciamo vecchi...


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> http://www.struffoli.it/ricetta.htm


me ne sono scofanata un quintale a natale.

li adorooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Mari' (8 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...considerala cosa fatta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L'aggio fatt itta' o' sang pe 3ann  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















   si ricorderanno per sempre di me  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  questo e' sicuro.


----------



## Old amarax (8 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> figurati...io scherzo eh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old sfigatta (8 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Macche' sara' andato ad informarsi quando puliscono Napoli dalla monnezza ... in modo da poterti accogliere con tutti gli onori dovuti





Iago ha detto:


> ...considerala cosa fatta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ATTENDO OK E COORDINATE


----------



## Mari' (8 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> ATTENDO OK E COORDINATE



Il giovine, oggi, lo vedo lento  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   si e' imboscato


----------



## tatitati (9 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> http://www.struffoli.it/ricetta.htm


 
è un dolce buonissimo tipico napoletano delle feste natalizie. lo fanno con acqua farina uova. poi friggono la pasta e una volta scolata su carta assorbente condiscono gli struffoli con uno sciroppo di zucchero e miele. guarniscono il tutto con frutta candita a pezzi e confettini colorati. il peso dei dolci è di tre dormati:da kilo, da kilo e mezzo e due kili. la presentazione tipica beneaugurale è a forma di cornucopia con monetine di cioccolato in agigunta a tutto il resto e la cornucopia è fatta col croccante.
dalle parti di mio padre si chiama cicerchiata ed è un dolce tipico di carnevale si fa più o meno allo stesso modo ma senza confetti colorati e cornucopia e lgi si da la forma di ciambella col buco al centro. è spettacolare, buonissimo e supercalorico.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps: io


----------



## Iago (9 Gennaio 2008)

*!!!*



sfigatta ha detto:


> ATTENDO OK E COORDINATE



...hai il GPS??....donna moderna, dinamica e tecnologica!!

ecco: 40.818°N  14.2603°E


----------



## Iago (9 Gennaio 2008)

*aaaahhhhh....*



tatina ha detto:


> è un dolce buonissimo tipico napoletano delle feste natalizie. lo fanno con acqua farina uova. poi friggono la pasta e una volta scolata su carta assorbente condiscono gli struffoli con uno sciroppo di zucchero e miele. guarniscono il tutto con frutta candita a pezzi e confettini colorati. il peso dei dolci è di tre dormati:da kilo, da kilo e mezzo e due kili. la presentazione tipica beneaugurale è a forma di cornucopia con monetine di cioccolato in agigunta a tutto il resto e la cornucopia è fatta col croccante.
> dalle parti di mio padre si chiama cicerchiata ed è un dolce tipico di carnevale si fa più o meno allo stesso modo ma senza confetti colorati e cornucopia e lgi si da la forma di ciambella col buco al centro. è spettacolare, buonissimo e supercalorico.
> 
> 
> ...



brava!

...le origini non tradiscono mai...


----------



## Old sfigatta (9 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...hai il GPS??....donna moderna, dinamica e tecnologica!!
> 
> ecco: 40.818°N 14.2603°E


no...........non ce l'ho..........


----------



## Iago (10 Gennaio 2008)

*???*



sfigatta ha detto:


> no...........non ce l'ho..........



...è già programmato!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (10 Gennaio 2008)

*oggi è giovedi.....*

amiche a pranzo e....
sartù di riso.....vi volevo avvisare.....
nun ce manca niente...uovo sodo, polpettine, piselli, provola, prosciutto cotto tritato grossolanamente.....e dopo....il jeans nn ci provo neanche a metterlo


----------



## Iago (10 Gennaio 2008)

*ottimo!*



amoreepsiche ha detto:


> amiche a pranzo e....
> sartù di riso.....vi volevo avvisare.....
> nun ce manca niente...uovo sodo, polpettine, piselli, provola, prosciutto cotto tritato grossolanamente.....e dopo....il jeans nn ci provo neanche a metterlo



...a che ora si mangia? 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















P.s.: quante ne siete? ...giusto per sapere quanto vino devo portare...


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (10 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...a che ora si mangia?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


verso le 14...siamo 6
ovviamente rosso.....campano possibilmente


----------



## Sterminator (10 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> verso le 14...*siamo 6*
> ovviamente rosso.....campano possibilmente


minkia...x 6 donne a pranzo ce vole l'autorizzazione dalla questura...sara' un Paradiso....























Ps:meno male che qua se magna alle 13


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (10 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> minkia...x 6 donne a pranzo ce vole l'autorizzazione dalla questura...sara' un Paradiso....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o l'inferno per qualcuno.....abbiamo tantoooooooooooooo da parlare


----------



## Sterminator (10 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> o l'inferno per qualcuno.....abbiamo tantoooooooooooooo da parlare


eh gia', basta che poi non "agite" perche' gia' stiamo inguaiati!



















Comunque, grazie per l'invito, ma preferisco la sagra del friarello da amarax...che poi con quel nick m'ispira piu' fiducia, me sa che dopo digeriro' piu' in fretta il grasso della salzizza accoppiata (e' la morte sua) al friarello!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (10 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> eh gia', basta che poi non "agite" perche' gia' stiamo inguaiati!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non ricordavo d'averti invitato.......


----------



## tatitati (10 Gennaio 2008)

*scusate se cambio discorso*

devo fare la cicerchiata per la mia amica di perugia e spedirgliela.. avete richieste già che ci sono...


----------



## Sterminator (10 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> non ricordavo d'averti invitato.......


ah me saro' confuso...scus'!

maronn che figuremmerd'!



























Ps: tanto er riso nun me gusta...nun m'abbigna!


----------



## Sterminator (10 Gennaio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> devo fare la cicerchiata per la mia amica di perugia e spedirgliela.. avete richieste già che ci sono...


tati' con la parmiggiana come sei messa??

ao' quella alla pugliese, leggerissima anzi eterea.....FRITTA!



















in caso che tu sia messa bene e mi sembrava proprio di si...almeno...fai 3 casse....denghiu'...semo numerosi in famigghia!

Bugia....vado di congelatore....


----------



## tatitati (10 Gennaio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> tati' con la parmiggiana come sei messa??
> 
> ao' quella alla pugliese, leggerissima anzi eterea.....FRITTA!
> 
> ...


 
ciccio:io cucino dadddddio


----------



## Sterminator (11 Gennaio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ciccio:io cucino dadddddio


azz pure lui s'e' aperto un ristorante?























ma dimmi un po', e' ancora contrario all'utilizzo culinario della mela?x es. la torta di mele la fa o si fa (la torta...specifico) solo con le pere?


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (11 Gennaio 2008)

*oggi si cucina.....*

frittata di carciofi......e macedonia
il pupo mangia pasta con spinaci e petto di tacchino


----------



## tatitati (11 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> frittata di carciofi......e macedonia
> il pupo mangia pasta con spinaci e petto di tacchino


oggi salto. troppo incazzata.


----------



## Old sfigatta (11 Gennaio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> oggi salto. troppo incazzata.


Tatina che cosa c'é?


----------



## tatitati (11 Gennaio 2008)

crisi mistica


----------



## Old sfigatta (11 Gennaio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> crisi mistica


cosa vuol dire??


----------



## tatitati (11 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> cosa vuol dire??


mah...


----------



## Old sfigatta (11 Gennaio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> mah...
















dai su su...mangiati un buon cioccolatino


----------



## tatitati (11 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> dai su su...mangiati un buon cioccolatino


ho svaligiato la lindt


----------



## Old sfigatta (11 Gennaio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ho svaligiato la lindt
















mandane qualcuno pure a me va!


----------



## tatitati (12 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> mandane qualcuno pure a me va!


avevola tessera sconto.. maledetti ladri, pure quella m'hanno preso...


----------



## Iago (12 Gennaio 2008)

*???*



tatina ha detto:


> avevola tessera sconto.. maledetti ladri, pure quella m'hanno preso...




...ma perchè? ...hai subito un furto?


----------



## tatitati (12 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...ma perchè? ...hai subito un furto?


 
al 5 dicembre al bennet... telefonino portafoglio documenti.. soldi ne avevopochi. ma il resto... spero gli sia venuto il tetano a frugarmi in borsa a quei bastardi!


----------

